# Scarves and Halo



## Kirizaki (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZT0tCM3IUU

Nope. I don't like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU1-IkUZICI

Sniper rifle.


----------



## Diego117 (Oct 2, 2009)

Those two videos just made my night! XD


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 2, 2009)

Random ass shit like that happens all the time at my house.


Like the time when 4 of my friends showed up and there was a spontanious base ball bat battle. Good times


----------

